# Greatest Movie Fightscene?



## Hollywood1340

Hey Kiddies, what is the greatest fight scene in a movie? I gotta go with the TKD school fight scene in "Perfect Weapon".


----------



## DJDragon

I'm not sure why, but I really like the Scorpion vs Johnny Cage fight in Mortal Kombat.  I thought that was great, it was fancy, and hard hitting.


----------



## bscastro

I think Brandon Lee's second to last fight scene in _Rapid Fire_ was excellent. Some trapping and stop kicks were thrown in as well as some clinching and grappling. Also, the movie established earlier the skill of his opponent. I don't know the oher guy's name, but he was good and the scene kind of had a "young and impulsive yet skilled" vs. "old, wily, and cunning" flavor to it.

Bryan


----------



## TangSooGuy

Gotta go w/ Morpheus vs. Neo in The Matrix.

Sure it wasn't realistic in the traditional sense, but it was certainly entertaining, and impressive.


----------



## fist of fury

I thought the fight scenes in The One were one of my favorites.


----------



## Richard S.

HERE HERE!  the way jet li showed the differences between Bua gua and Hsing yi  was big time entertaining.


----------



## bscastro

I liked the fight scenes as well in the One. And the fight scenes from he Matrix were good as well. But I actually, liked the fight scene between Morpheus and Mr. Smith a little more.

Bryan


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by bscastro _
> 
> *I liked the fight scenes as well in the One. And the fight scenes from he Matrix were good as well. But I actually, liked the fight scene between Morpheus and Mr. Smith a little more.
> 
> Bryan *



Mr. Smith?  Did you mean Mr Anderson?  Who's Mr. Smith?


----------



## fist of fury

Hey what about the 3 stooges they had some great fight scenes


----------



## Battousai

No no you guys you have it all wrong...  

 The greatest fight scenes are Jet Li's in Fist of Legend.


----------



## Hollywood1340

Kiddies,
 Fist of Legend is cool. I also enjoy Drive with Mark Dascascos (sp, sorry Mark) and the hard hitting style scene in Kiss of the Dragon. I've found that after taking the MA's for awhile, unrealistic tornado kicks used in a street fight situation (Generalizing here, but go with me) are kind of boring now. I want to see what works, and both Jet Li, and Mr. Speakman have shown me this. Comments?


----------



## bscastro

Yeah, I think before I started martial arts I enjoyed stuff like Van Damme and his tornado kicks. Now I like fast and creative stuff, like Jet Li and Jackie Chan. I think Jet Li is the best.

Oh, and another scene I liked was the last fight scene with the girls in Crouching Tiger. I loved the weaponry.

Bryan


----------



## Klondike93

Van Damme got so predictible in his movies. There has to be at least one or two splits scenes and a ton of scenes where he punches and holds it on the target while he screams 
Boring...........

One of my favorite fight scenes was in Perfect Weapon. The croc bar scene. It was cool and some of the moves I recognized.

:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340

I'm currently working on spoof of TPW. I love how in the movie, we walks in (to the unintiated) and grabs the first guy "WHO KILLED KIM??!!" then proceeds to kick the (*$*& out of some of the patrons. So I'm throwing that in, exept I have NO reason too. Anyone intrested, I'll send the script. Hard work kiddies, hard work!


----------



## Shinzu

how can we forget the ultimate bruce lee vs. chuck norris in return of the dragon.  i'll vote on that one.. before all the fancy special effects and wire tricks.


----------



## Barzmac

I think the Neo / Morpheus was excellant . Also the fight between Michelle Yeoh and Zhang Zi Yi was just something else


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> Mr. Smith?  Did you mean Mr Anderson?  Who's Mr. Smith? *



Smith was the Agent. 


Definately liked the fight scenes in the Matrix.

My vote though is for the final fight scene in "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back".  I mean, it was perfect.  Bong-Sabers and Mark Hammil.  How can ya go wrong? 

Seriously though, Matrix.  CTHD wasn't bad, but I liked Matrix better.  Add Blade 2 and the final sword fight in The Scorpion King.  I swear I saw some FMA stuff in there.

:asian:


----------



## bscastro

> Van Damme got so predictible in his movies.


How when VD roundhouses the guy in the face, then comes back with his heel and hook kicks him without bringing his foot down (rinse and repeat several times). It's almost entertaining watching a VD fight scene and remembering all of the other movies were he used the exact same moves. 



> how can we forget the ultimate bruce lee vs. chuck norris in return of the dragon.


Ah, I almost forgot that scene. That was very cool. I like the "respect" they gave each other before their fight as they let each other warm up and stretch before kicking each other's butt. Also, it was cool as Bruce shifts from "traditional Kung Fu guy" to "having no form-mixing in different structures guy."

On the humorous side, let us also not forget Chris Farley in Beverly Hills Ninja after he becomes "enlightened" and procedes to kick all of the bad guys' butts.

Bryan


----------



## Shinzu

ok this might not be a great fight scene but how about when mr. miyagi and john kreese (cobra kai teacher) traded blows in KK3. now that was excellent!


----------



## Shinzu

or perhaps... sho'nuff & bruce leroy... the "glow" fight!


----------



## Klondike93

> _Originally posted by Shinzu _
> 
> *or perhaps... sho'nuff & bruce leroy... the "glow" fight! *




LOL.............:rofl: 


:asian:


----------



## Kirk

Someone will have to remind me of the title, but there was a
roof top fight scene with Jackie Chan, and this really tall
lanky dude.  They traded shin kicks and shin blocks at a rapid
speed for a full minute (or two).  Then they both finally backed
off, and took a second to rub their shins.  :rofl:


----------



## KumaSan

I think that was in "Who Am I?"


----------



## bscastro

I'm enjoying this thread, but it might be because I figured out how to use the quote feature (or at least the first time I bothered to).  



> sho'nuff & bruce leroy... the "glow" fight!


This was a great movie! It was my favorite for a while and I had a tape of it, but then my sister taped over it with "The making of Gone with the Wind." Very disappointing. 



> mr. miyagi and john kreese (cobra kai teacher) traded blows in KK3. now that was excellent!


Actually, does anyone remember that this scene (or a similar one) was in KK1 in the theatre, but was cut out of all of the subsequent showings on t.v. and video? After this followed my "self-study" of Miyagi do Karate consisting of "sand the floor," "wash the car," etc. (but no paint the fence--didn't have a fence). Anyway, my cousin beat me up and that was the end of that. I guess I shouldn't have tried the crane technique on him. My cousin caught my foot and kicked me in the shin. Then picked me up in a fireman's carry, spun me around about a dozen times, and dumped me on the grass. BTW, I was about 11 when this happened, just so no one gets the wrong picture.  

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Shinzu

i think i saw KK1 in the movies, but i dont remember that scene.  its been a long time also.  i really enjoyed the series.

what about does anyone remember the fight scenes form "best of the best" or "no retreat no surrender"?


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by KumaSan _
> 
> *I think that was in "Who Am I?" *




Yep, that's it, thanks!


----------



## Hollywood1340

Best of the Best had some awesome tournament scenes kiddies, but BOTB IV had _the_ best hapkido of any movie I've seen. That inlcudes Billy Jack. It's one of the few movies to feature Hapkido. 

P.S. Sometimes it's really hard to work "Kiddies" into a post


----------



## KumaSan

> _Originally posted by Hollywood1340 _
> 
> *P.S. Sometimes it's really hard to work "Kiddies" into a post  *



We appreciate the effort


----------



## darkdragoon

Billy chow vs. Jet Li in Fist of Legend.

And of course Riggs vs. Joshua in Lethal Weapon.  BJJ was right in front of us and no one recognized it. :soapbox:


----------



## Cthulhu

I've always liked the Brandon Lee fight scene bscastro mentioned.  Brandon had a lot of good fight scenes in that movie.  Damn shame.

Anyway.

I'm surprised no one has mentioned any fight scenes from either of Jackie Chan's _Drunken Master_ movies.

The duel in _Seven Samurai_ was excellent.  No flash.  No weapon twirling.  Stillness followed by a quick and violent death.  

Cthulhu


----------



## Seig

Well, personally one of my favorites is Showdown in Little Tokyo, Brandon Lee and Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## RCastillo

Bruce Lee, and Bob Wall in "Enter The Dragon!"

It doesn't get any better than this. Totally dismantled!:boxing:


----------



## Shinzu

bruce is the best.  that whole movie rocks!!


----------



## islandtime

I just rewatched "Moonraker" (1979) a Roger Moore (James Bond) movie.

There was a fight scene with one of the bad guys (Chang) ln kendo mode going after Roger in a glass factory.

I noticed the bad guy was moving a little too smoothly for a regular actor.

Checking him on the net  shows that he is 6th Dan in Aikido and is Toshiro Suga Sensei 

You never know when they are going to throw in a ringer



Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## Hollywood1340

Kiddies (Need to start using that again 
I'm afraid Jeff has been bumped out of my number one spot.  Jet Li in Fist of Legend, the dojo fight scene. That is now my favorite fight scene, with the TKD dojo in TPW comming in a close second. Just thought I'd let y'all know.:apv:


----------



## TLH3rdDan

i like the dojo scene in fist of legend but i also like the original with bruce lee in fist of fury.. another good one is the end fight scene in jackie chans drunken master... not to be confused with legend of drunken master..


----------



## kenposcum

Here comes my two cents...no particular rank order...
1)The sword fight scene in the temple in Jackie Chan's "Young Master."
2)Jet Li versus the LA Sheriffs throughout "The One."
3)Bruce Lee vs. Chuck Norris in "Return of the Dragon."
4)Sonny Chiba vs. "Junjo" in "The Street Fighter" and "Return of the Street Fighter."
5)Jet Li vs. his girlfriend's uncle in "Fist of Legend."
6)Bruce Lee vs. the Japanese dojo at the beginning of "The Chinese Connection."
7)Iron Monkey and Wong Fei Hung's dad vs. Evil Shaolin guy at the end of "Iron Monkey."
8)Bruce Lee vs. Bob Wall in "Enter the Dragon," plus pretty much every other fight in that movie featuring Master Bruce.
Thinking about this, I came to realize, I really prefer scenes where the hero takes on hordes of unskilled opponents at artfully disposes of them in with super-speed rather than the seemingly formulaic "good guy is winning; no, bad guy is winning, ooh, he's going to win; no, the good guy beat the crap out of the bad guy after all!"  I'd like to see a flick where the evil monk wins, just for a change of pace, you know?:asian:


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by kenposcum _
> 
> *Thinking about this, I came to realize, I really prefer scenes where the hero takes on hordes of unskilled opponents at artfully disposes of them in with super-speed rather than the seemingly formulaic "good guy is winning; no, bad guy is winning, ooh, he's going to win; no, the good guy beat the crap out of the bad guy after all!"  I'd like to see a flick where the evil monk wins, just for a change of pace, you know?:asian: *



You mean at the end?  What fun is that?  I like feeling all happy
inside after a movie where the good guy ends.  It seems to me
that the evil guy does plenty of butt kicking throughout the movie.
I think few would (repeatedly at least) go see a movie where the
good guy loses .. unless he's a total dork!  

I can see it now, in The Last Dragon "Who's da masta?!"  "You are
... master!" :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades

Hmmmmmm...........I loved the Crouching Tiger Hidden dragon fight scenes. The best fight scene ever Im not sure bout but the best last year was the two ladies in the courtyard in Crouching Tiger. That was awseome. The weapons. And the great thing bout it was that it wasnt spead up that much! Im also a huge fan of Bruce Lee and I also like a lot of Jackie Chan ****. But I dont like Jet Li all that much. I just dont like the way he does it.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

1. Mission of Justice; Jeff Wincot vs a whole room full of men, armed with sticks, and kicks major butt

2. Perfect Weapon; Jeff Speakman vs the three tkd stylists as mentioned before. Too bad the last fight scene with the big guy, I cant remember his name at this time, sucked    

3. Best of the Best 2; I cant single out which fight scene I like best as I loved nearly all of them. We need to see Philipp Rhee in more movies, dont we?      

4. Street Knight; Jeff Speakman vs big crooked cop in a warehouse. Cool use of thundering wrenches

5. Deadly Bet; Jeff Wincot vs a gang in a alley after losing his all he had in a a wager. Although the movie was lame, the fight scenes were excellent in my opinion


----------



## Hollywood1340

Kiddies,
 I know in EPAK a knife is lance, and a gun a rod, but what is a wrench  To put it midly, no matter how you slice it, that had to HURT! I'd like some more info on Mr. Wincott. Sounds interesting. Sytle? Movies? I'm ashamed to say I've not seen him


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

A wrench is a tool used to tighten and loosen nuts, which he used two of them to do thundering hammers with. Being a kenpoist with that being my favorite technique, I thought it was very cool

Jeff Wincot is a tkd/arnis stylist out of Ontario, if I recall. He is the older brother of Micheal Wincot, who played the villains in The Crow and The Three Musketeers. He's only played in b movies so far, but they are at least renting because I love watching his fight scenes. Here are the ones that I have and would recommend; 

Martial Law 2 
Mission of Justice
Martial Outlaw
Deadly Bet


----------



## Eraser

OK...
Here's a few of my fave fight scenes...
1.  Steven Segal in Out for Justice in the pool hall with the 8-ball wrapped up in the towel..... That MUST have hurt...
2. Morpheus vs. Neo.. in the Matrix.. nuff said there...
3. Darth Maul vs. Young Ben Kenobi
4. Yoda's big fight scene in Attack of the Clones..
I could go on.. but...... perhaps next time..
Well.. i have to add this too.. any Arnold Schwartzengger movie where he blows up a bunch of people... wait a min.. that's like 99% of his movies.. tee hee hee 

Thats all....


----------



## Kakutou

Hi I'm new

anyways my faves are

all the fight scenes in blade 2
Jet Li vs girlfriend's uncle (fist of legend)
Morpheus vs Neo
Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris (return of the dragon)
all the fight scenes in Best of the Best
Jackie Chan vs the white dude (Bradley I think) in Gorgeous
Any Steven Seagal fight scene except from exit wounds


----------



## Eraser

Hey there...

Welcome Kakutou

ya i wasn't too impressed with the fight scenes in Exit wounds either.. im a huge Segal fan.. and you could tell it wasn't his style of fighting... I watched a making of it and they use lots of wire suspension tecniques.    Just not the same.. as some of his other films...  (my fave being Under Siege!)


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

> _Originally posted by Eraser _
> 
> *OK...
> Here's a few of my fave fight scenes...
> 1.  Steven Segal in Out for Justice in the pool hall with the 8-ball wrapped up in the towel..... That MUST have hurt...
> 
> Thats all.... *



Kind of gives a new meaning to the phrase 'Environmental Training', doesn't it? That is a cool scene. Steven Segal recent work has been rather poor, lately. I think the last movie of his that I actually liked is the Glimmer Man


----------



## Eraser

Hey there..

Ya the Glimmerman was great.. I loved the one line he said to the Russian or Moffia guys...  My friend here is "old school" and im a little bit Rock' N' Roll...... then preceeds to beat the snot out ot them.....  aaah gotta love that violence!!  tee hee hee!!


----------



## nobleman

Mark Dacascos-Only the strong, what a great capoera moves!
All of Jet Li's Movies
Wesley Snipes on The Blade


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

We definitely can't forget Wesley Snipe's Blade. He is definitely my favorite actor/martial artist, as opposed to martial artists who think they can act

As long as we are on the subject, Blade 2 hits the stores Aug 30. Cool news in my opinion


----------



## 7starmantis

I have to say, I like alot of Jet Li's, but I have to go with Brandon Lee in Rapid Fire, the second to last fight scene. The traping was great. The best thing was the camera angle and shots. Very nice.


7sm


----------



## kenposcum

(Sorry been so long, I've been busy)
Kirk, in response:
I'd just like to see a surprise ending where the villain beats the crap out of the hero, laughs manically, and ravages the village.  Not every time, understand, but every so often the villains seem to want it more, and their defeats are so contrived as to be laughable.  Case in point: how was Gabriel so easily able to take Yulaw to the wormhole (in "The One")? That was silly!
Or maybe what I'd really like to see is a movie with no good guys, just bad guys. That would be cool. 
The anti-heroes (read: villain)tend to be more complex and interesting, and the heroes tend to be very cookie-cutter in design.  That's my deal.


----------



## Marginal

Jackie Chan vs Ken Lo in Drunken Master 2's probably my favorite. (Who Am I's good too, but it's about the same thing in a lot of ways.) Fist of Legend's classic too.


----------



## J-kid

MATRIX they have kung fu/ Bullet shooting action.  awsome!!!!


----------



## DJDragon

> _Originally posted by Marginal _
> 
> *Jackie Chan vs Ken Lo in Drunken Master 2's probably my favorite. (Who Am I's good too, but it's about the same thing in a lot of ways.) Fist of Legend's classic too. *


Holy crap yes!  Ken Lo is my hero.  His legs are insane!!!!

Good work by Jackie though.  Love those drunken style punches.  Lo and Chan worked really well in that, with punches and kicks.  

I still rate the Scorpion vs. Cage one as my fave though.


----------



## WaterCircleHarmony

Benny the Jet and Jackie Chan in Wheels on Meals!!
Jet Li in the Legend Of Fong Sai Yuk II where he fights a gang in a narrow corridor using many swords and wearing a blind fold.

Best of the Best 4. Ending credits. Hapkido feast. nuff said.


----------



## Wertle

My favorite fight scene is between John Cusack and that other dude in Gross Pointe Blank, in the hall during the high school reunion.  Most creative use of an inkpen! ^_^


----------



## Hollywood1340

Kiddies,
 FLUCK YEAH!!! That is one of those movies that has influenced me so much. All of Mr. Rhee's movies so far have been good as far as the martial arts go. Joint lock and throw


----------



## Yossarian75

Without a doubt it has to be the final fight in Legend Of Drunken Master, Jackie Chan's finest moment.


----------



## Robbo

> My favorite fight scene is between John Cusack and that other dude in Gross Pointe Blank



That other dude was no less than Benny 'the jet' which makes it kind of unbeleivable that Mr. Cusack beat him but....it's only a movie.

Rob


----------



## Wertle

> That other dude was no less than Benny 'the jet' which makes it kind of unbeleivable that Mr. Cusack beat him but....it's only a movie.



Ah, I *knew* it was someone I should've remembered, I just didn't remember ^_^;


----------



## DireWolf

(1) Chen Zhen (Jet Li) vs Fumio Funakoshi in Fist of Legend.  Absolutely awesome.
(2) Bruce Lee vs Bob Wall in Enter the Dragon.
(3) Jackie Chan vs Benny the Jet in Wheels on Meals
(4) The pole fight scene in Jet Li's Once upon a time in China II
(5) The blindfolded sword fight in Fong Sai Yuk 2.

There are soooo many more, but I'll keep it to five.


----------



## theneuhauser

dire wolf, what about bruce lee vs chuck norris in return of dragon?


----------



## 7starmantis

> _Originally posted by theneuhauser _
> 
> *dire wolf, what about bruce lee vs chuck norris in return of dragon? *



Yah, that is deffinatly one of the best. Anyone seen Brotherhood of the wolf, has some pretty good scenes in it as well! You have to speak french or like subtitles though. Great movie though, one to check out if you haven't.

7sm


----------



## Samurai

Pages and Pages of great fight scenes and nobody mentioned the greatest of them all..........

The Muppet Movie...where Miss Piggy Karate Chops people left and right (he he he)

Thanks.
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> 
> *Pages and Pages of great fight scenes and nobody mentioned the greatest of them all..........
> 
> The Muppet Movie...where Miss Piggy Karate Chops people left and right (he he he)
> 
> Thanks.
> Jeremy Bays *



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sammy3170

One of my favorites is Jackie Chan against the 3 guys with swords at the end of  Fearless Hyena.  The fight(if you could call it that) with his uncle is also brilliant where he is trying to eat the chicken using chopsticks but his uncle won't let him.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Battousai _
> *No no you guys you have it all wrong...
> 
> The greatest fight scenes are Jet Li's in Fist of Legend. *




I totally agree, the fight scene when he walked into the Japanese dojo was crazy.:boxing:


----------



## zen_hydra

One of my favorites (for the sheer brutality) is the final cliff top fight in the 1992 version of The Last of the Mohicans.  You get to see Chingachgook (Russell Means) just completely destroy Magua (Wes Studi), his sons killer.  

On a different note, one thing that always bothered my about most of the cheesy Hollywood martial arts flicks that got pumped out in the 1990's, is that you saw a lot of "highly trained" martial artists just trading punches and kicks to the head.  My disbelief will only suspend so far.  What idiot fight choreographer thought that blocking looked bad on film?  
:soapbox:


----------



## Marginal

> _Originally posted by zen_hydra _
> *
> On a different note, one thing that always bothered my about most of the cheesy Hollywood martial arts flicks that got pumped out in the 1990's, is that you saw a lot of "highly trained" martial artists just trading punches and kicks to the head.  My disbelief will only suspend so far.  What idiot fight choreographer thought that blocking looked bad on film?
> :soapbox: *


 Worked for Rocky... (Still sickening to watch even in Rocky though.)


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI

Chosen One vs. Betty, from " Kung Pow " !!!!!! :asian: 

 :rofl:


----------



## khadaji

There are to many scenes to pic from its real hard to descide. 

I realy like the final fight between Jacki Chan and the Engish lord in Shanghi Knights.


----------



## Kope

Recently, I liked the fight scenes in "The Hunted," they reallyl made you remember that a fight is hard work!

Beyond that, there are just so many good ones. Jet Li and Jackie Chan stand out in my mind as having had some great ones. The scenes from Seven Samurai where good - or really from any of Kurosawa's samurai films - showed grace and skill in a way that's rarely captured anymore without resorting to wire work which makes it look artificial.

Too many to single out any one ...


----------



## Gin-Gin

Yeah, there are a lot of great ones, but two immediately come to my mind: 

1) The last fight scene between the women in "Crouching Tiger" --how many movies have fight scenes between women, and how many show women who ACTUALLY look like they can fight?!!

2) The last fight scene in "Shanghai Knights" bet. Jackie Chan & Donnie Yen (It was so good, I wanted to see more!)


----------



## Gin-Gin

Oh--I forgot to add the scene in "Kung Pow" where the chosen one fights the cow!
:rofl:


----------



## moromoro

jet li once upon in china part 1 on the ladders and also KOD jet li where he breaks the guys back


and kickboxer JCVD vs tong po

and from the filipino cinema anything with fenando poe jr


----------



## redfang

Nick Cage fighting John Goodman in the trailer in Raising Arizona.


----------



## satans.barber

Jackie Chan vs Wong In Sik, last 20 minutes of The Young Master, 1980. Priceless.

Ian.


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *1. Mission of Justice; Jeff Wincot vs a whole room full of men, armed with sticks, and kicks major butt*


* Loved that one too, that's my favorite "stick" fighting scene, The Gauntlet.




			2. Perfect Weapon; Jeff Speakman vs the three tkd stylists as mentioned before. Too bad the last fight scene with the big guy, I cant remember his name at this time, sucked
		
Click to expand...

His name is Professor Toru Tanaka   




			3. Best of the Best 2; I cant single out which fight scene I like best as I loved nearly all of them. We need to see Philipp Rhee in more movies, dont we?
		
Click to expand...

 Got to agree again, bad @$$ movie.     




			4. Street Knight; Jeff Speakman vs big crooked cop in a warehouse. Cool use of thundering wrenches
		
Click to expand...

Did you catch Leaping Crane in that scene,with the "optional" choke hold? Favorite line from that movie,"Think about it, your not that big."




			5. Deadly Bet; Jeff Wincot vs a gang in a alley after losing his all he had in a a wager. Although the movie was lame, the fight scenes were excellent in my opinion
		
Click to expand...

*Jeff Wincott is a bad dude, I love his movies, even though the plots usually suck.

 :asian:


----------



## grimfang

A few really great fight scenes stick in my mind...

1) Toy Story.   Buzz and Woody wrestling under the car... Buzz's head makes that squeaking noise every time he's punched!

2) Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail ... the Black Knight!

3) Blade II ...  close combat with stun batons!

4) Fellowship of the Rings .. great display on using a longbow in close combat!


----------



## Chuck

OK, it's not really the "best" fight scene, but one of my favorites is the hilltop brawl in "McClintock". I enjoy that one every time we watch the movie.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The Quiet Man- The Duke vs. Red Will  

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## arnisador

The current issue (Aug. 2003) of Martial Art magazine has a "10 Greatest Movie Fight Scenes" article. Included are Enter and Return of the Dragon (Bruce Lee) but also some Western Fencing scenes for example.


----------



## arnisador

I just learned that James Cagney was a judoka and used it in "Blood on the Sun".


----------



## clapping_tiger

I liked Ed Norton vs himself in Fightclub.


----------



## Ender

gotta go with Neo V. Morpheus....

although
Bruce lee v. chuckie was good too.....

and 

darth Maul v. jedi's


----------



## OULobo

The magic fight between Lo Pan and Egg Shen in Big Trouble in Little China. "You never could beat me Egg Shen!"

Any scene with Chun from Remo Williams.

I do have to give props to the Rapid Fire trapping scene and the diner scene in Drive.


----------



## Master of Blades

Neo vs The Three Agents at the beginning on Matrix Reloaded

Ed Norton vs Himself in Fight Club was very good

Jet Li's fightscenes in The One, although very fake very fun to watch :asian:


----------



## stickarts

I have to agree with lee vs. norris


----------



## tarabos

ok...here goes.

i don't have a favorite. somoe of these are kind of goofy, and i'm probably forgetting a bunch here but,

1. Lee vs. Ohara in Enter the Dragon.

2. The Burly Brawl (Neo vs. 100 Smiths) in Matrix: Reloaded

3. Bruce vs. Norris

4. Just about any old school Jackie Chan final fights

5. The Speakman fight vs. the three TKD guys in Perfect Weapon

6. Tommy Lee vs. Dae Han in Best of the Best

7. The Barfight in Kickboxer where Van Damme does his fruity dance! (lol...only because it's so friggin' hilarious...:rofl: )


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Jet Li vs Cyrill Rafaeli  Kiss of the Dragon
Bruce Lee vs Chuck Norris  Return of the Dragon
Jackie Chan every fight in Legend of Drunken Master
Every fight in Ong Bak


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Can't forget Yoda vs the Emperor in Revenge of the Sith


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Obi-Wan vs Anakin was really good too.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

kato vs. cleauseau in 'shot in the dark'


----------



## exile

For humor, there are any number of fight scenes in _Kung Fu Hustle_ which had me falling out of my seat. For that matter, the various soccer plays in the final tournament in _Shaolin Soccer_ have to count as fight scenes, and hysterically funny ones at that. 

For serious drama, there is very little that I've seen that compares with the climatic duel between Musashi Miyamoto and Kojiro Sasaki in _Duel at Ganryu Island_, the final film in Inagaki's epic trilogy _Samurai_. I found it very hard to talk to anyone for a couple of hours after seeing the first time---it has a powerful, haunting effect, nothing at all like the usual adrenaline rush from the typical MA fight scene.


----------



## donald

Perfect Weapon circa 1990: Jeff Speakman vs(I think it was) James Lew in TKD Badguy Training Gym. I so enjoyed telling people, "thats kenpo"... Yeah baby!!! 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## SFC JeffJ

I can't remember the names of the characters, but Jet Li and the Old master in "Fists of Legend".


----------



## zDom

Hollywood1340 said:


> Hey Kiddies, what is the greatest fight scene in a movie? I gotta go with the TKD school fight scene in "Perfect Weapon".



One of my all-time favorites, as well ... even though it was purely Hollywood  I mean, come on: a Kenpo guy beating TKD guys? Preposterous! 

 

j/k That was indeed a fine film, Kenpo bias notwithstanding, and did a good job of showcasing TKD in addition to Speakman's Kenpo.

I also think "The Best of the Best" did a great job of showingcasing TKD.

Some of the old Chop Saki gong fu films with hapkido practitioners have awesome KMA fighting, as well, like Jackie Chan's Drunken Master.


----------



## matt.m

You know I am going to take this foot here and kick you on that side of the head....You know the sad part about it?  There's not a damn thing you can do about it.

Billy Jack

I have to go with Best of the Best I as well.


----------



## Touch Of Death

matt.m said:


> You know I am going to take this foot here and kick you on that side of the head....You know the sad part about it? There's not a damn thing you can do about it.
> 
> Billy Jack
> 
> I have to go with Best of the Best I as well.


Yes it was a classic, but it fades in comparison to the bar scene in "The Ninth Configuration".


----------



## ArmorOfGod

My all time favorite was the final fight in Star Wars Episode 1, between Darth Maul and the two jedis.  The movie was horrible, but that fight was magic.

Somebody mentioned the movie Kickboxer where Van Damme was drunk.  That was a memerobale fight scene, not great, but funny.

AoG


----------



## fnorfurfoot

A great scene in my opinion is in The Hunted.  Yoshio Harada as Takeda taking on the ninja on the bullet train.


----------



## dubljay

I would have to say one of my favorites is from the movie _The Transporter_(the frist one).  The whole bus depot fight scene was really well done.


----------



## zDom

exile said:


> For humor, there are any number of fight scenes in _Kung Fu Hustle_



Hey now, not JUST humor: there was some NICE gong fu going on in that movie.

And I really like the wire work: for the most part, the wire work looks like it MIGHT be "possible" if someone was extraordinarily strong, kind of like the Neo/Morpheus fight in the first Matrix. (Speaking of Matrix -- I liked the fight in the second Matrix movie with the guy who takes him to see the Oracle).

That is my one beef with Jet Li  he is awesome until he uses a wire trick, then he looks like a guy suspended from a wire, know what I mean? Like changing directions in mid air  not just improbable, physics-wise, but IMPOSSIBLE other than hanging by a wire.

Lorenzo Lamas had some good fight scenes in his "Renegade" show.

I love the scene in "Last Samurai" when that guy beats the crap out of Tom Cruise with the bokken. Love it. Probably makes my top 10.

I agree with the person who mentioned "The Transporter" (the first one.. the second one just got silly).

"Bulletproof Monk" has a couple good fights.

BTW: great thread. I used to have a VCR tape that I collected all the best fight scenes on. All fights. A great tape


----------



## zDom

Oh yea - almost forgot.

Howabout that scene from the Presidio where Sean Connory kicks that guy's butt using only his left thumb? (The guy was too much of a wimp for Sean to use his right thumb )

By the way... that works


----------



## zDom

Oh yea: those Rhee brothers are great. Awesome stuff.


----------



## oddball

Oldboy - Where Oh Dae Soo charges the hallway of people.
Beat Takeshi (Or the more recent Zatoichi)
SPL (Saat Po Long?) Sammo Hung vs. Donnie Yen made this really amazing.
Musa/The Warrior - When the Koreans are hunting the Mongolians in the forest that had been chasing them.
Election 1 - The very short machete fight between Jet (Donnie again) and Triad members.
Ichi the Killer Episode 0 - When Ichi finally starts kicking people.
Thirteenth Warrior - Several Memorable scenes from this.
Kingdom of Heaven - Several Memorable scenes.
These are the ones off the top of my head that I liked that hadn't been mentioned yet.


----------



## Grenadier

Two of my favorite fightscenes was from anime movie called "Ninja Scroll."  

The first was Kibagami Jubei fighting the blind samaurai in the bamboo forest.  Probably one of the best sword to sword battles I've seen, animated or not.  

The second was when our hero fights the bad guy at the end (Himuro Gemma).  Our hero takes what was easily one of the worst beatings from the bad guy in film history.  

Yes, the movie is starting to be considered "old" by today's standards (1994 or 1995 release), but it's still a darn good one, and the dubbing was actually fairly accurate.


----------



## Mariachi Joe

After watching SPL I have to add the fight between Donnie Yen and Samo Hung.  For a hefty guy damn Samo can move


----------



## Naha

the first fight scene in _Unleashed_.  pure violence.


----------



## Marginal

Grenadier said:


> Two of my favorite fightscenes was from anime movie called "Ninja Scroll."
> 
> The first was Kibagami Jubei fighting the blind samaurai in the bamboo forest. Probably one of the best sword to sword battles I've seen, animated or not.
> 
> The second was when our hero fights the bad guy at the end (Himuro Gemma). Our hero takes what was easily one of the worst beatings from the bad guy in film history.
> 
> Yes, the movie is starting to be considered "old" by today's standards (1994 or 1995 release), but it's still a darn good one, and the dubbing was actually fairly accurate.


 
I thought Tessai catching up to Jubei was entertaining. Tessai smashes him into a wall. Jubei's response is "Oh hi."


----------



## Mariachi Joe

I think the fight between Danny and the guy in white was one of the best parts of Unleashed


----------



## MA-Caver

Has anybody mentioned the fighting COW scene in Kung-Pow: Enter the Fist?


----------



## Mariachi Joe

Those pictures make me want to see Kung Pow


----------



## MA-Caver

Mariachi Joe said:


> Those pictures make me want to see Kung Pow



Yeah that Cow-Fight scene was _Udderly_ Cool! :rofl:


----------

